# Ride-sourcing and data matching



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office has released the following via its Small Business Newsroom:

*Ride-sourcing and data matching*









*26 June 2017*

We've updated our data-matching activities, and are now using data from ride-sourcing facilitators to help us identify drivers who need some help getting their tax right.

Some of the information we are collecting include:


your address, mobile phone number and bank account details
your vehicle details
when you started providing ride-sourcing services
details of payments you have received.
Remember, you need to include your income in your tax return this tax time, and if you haven't already done so, register for GST (ride-sourcing is taxi travel for GST purposes).

We will continue to contact new and existing drivers to make sure they are getting it right.

*Find out about: *


Ride-sourcing data-matching program
Providing taxi travel services through ride-sourcing and your tax obligations
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...de-sourcing-and-data-matching/?sbnews20170705)


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Yep . . . . . . I got it also


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah right

They couldnt do basic data matching and reconciliations to pick up on the ATO's Assistant Commissioners son's tax fraud scheme

And it was right under their noses

What a waste of our GST contributions !


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jay, the issue was not a data matching issue as far as the ato was concerned ie the employer was skimming tax withheld from each employee ie the tax deducted and shown on the employees gc differed to that on the payslip (payslip higher and its that tax they pocketed) From the ATO's pov the records matched ie gc issued to tax remitted by employer.

Dont get fooled that the ato will get it wrong/will go soft on this-Beware the standard letter from the ato when their system detects an anomoly.

For example my brother in law was off work last year for 3 months and claimed sickness benefits. As part of the sickness benefits claim you have to declare earnings for previous # of weeks and because those actual earnings didnt exactly agree with the average earnings as declared on his GC they sent out a letter asking for the benefits back. Took a lot of to and fro to make them agree sense.


----------

